# Metal Roofing Sealing Question



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

Reading about how to install metal roof. Is it necessary to use butyl tape on the overlapping edges, or do you just lay one on top of the other and drive screws?


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

We only layed butyl tape on lower pitched roofs.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Which kind of metal roof. Standing seam panels or the corrugated Menard roofing


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

sjk984 said:


> Which kind of metal roof. Standing seam panels or the corrugated Menard roofing


Standing seam panels. It's not a high pitch, but only a deer blind and a shed. Thoughts?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Put a hi-therm Ice and Water under the entire roof. Dependent upon the particular type of standing seam, some with a snap cap on the seams need a tape or neoprene foam under the snap cap.


> or do you just lay one on top of the other and drive screws?


Standing seam is a concealed fastener system, you drive the screws into the hem or cleat, then cover the screws with the next panel.


----------



## buckslayerII (Jan 4, 2005)

OK - sorry that I got it wrong, but the fasteners are not hidden. They have grommets under them and it's my understanding they just screw through the roofing. I suppose that would be Menard's type then. I thought sjk was referring to the old, metal roofing. I'm sure tape can't hurt, but does it need it and would it actually hold the overlapping sheet up off the seam it's covering?

As for underlayment, I've got felt and the synthetic stuff used on polebarns.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

I just installed a metal roof on my place. Its the exposed fastener design . Like someone said use a high quality ice and water substrate underneath. That may well be the most important aspect of the whole install. You can actually leave the ice and water on the roof for lengthy periods all on its own. The stuff I used is from a company called mid states and its almost like a rubbery grip tape surface. You probably don't need a butyl or silicone agent between panels,as the way it interlocks is certainly watertight. Don't overtighten the rubber washered screws either.  good luck. Its pretty easy install. Hardest part was not cutting myself during material transport.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

High temp Ice and water and run the panels no sealant needed.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Exposed fastener metal roof systems are for agricultural use, out buildings pole barns and such.

They are not meant for or designed for residential use.
The heating and cooling cycling causes the panels to expand & contract, over time this causes the screw hole to widen and eventually leak.

These systems are usually sold because they are cheap and they are frequently installed directly over shingles, which is wrong.

The metal itself is low quality and the finish is not up to par for roofing purposes, this results in rusting and panel discoloration.

There is frequently condensation on the backside of the panel which causes it to rust from the underside.

These are things you should know before you put something like this on your house.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> Exposed fastener metal roof systems are for agricultural use, out buildings pole barns and such.
> 
> They are not meant for or designed for residential use.
> The heating and cooling cycling causes the panels to expand & contract, over time this causes the screw hole to widen and eventually leak.
> ...


Absolutely not true. There are some terrific exposed fastener systems made right here in michigan. And its not cheap. As far as not being suitable for residental use ,where do you come up with that? That argument of heating and cooling cycles has no merit. A pole building heats and cools more extreme than an insulated home does.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

lurebreaker said:


> Absolutely not true. There are some terrific exposed fastener systems made right here in michigan. And its not cheap. As far as not being suitable for residental use ,where do you come up with that? That argument of heating and cooling cycles has no merit. A pole building heats and cools more extreme than an insulated home does.




Let me guess, you sell these systems?


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I would never put an exposed fastener system on my home. It is simply a hole all the way into your residence. I wouldn't put a hem screwed system on runs more than 20' either, I would use a cleated system. SMACNA specs aren't overkill, they are just the right way to do things.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

ESOX said:


> I would never put an exposed fastener system on my home.


Nor I.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> Let me guess, you sell these systems?


No. But after researching i found this to be the best method for installing at my camp.its a do it yourselfers dream. That's all, im in no way partial to one system or another. But to throw broad assumptions regarding the topic is not telling the whole story. Me personally , I would use the hidden fastener system for my residence ,but to say the exposed fastener system is ."cheap" is inaccurate.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

lurebreaker said:


> No. But after researching i found this to be the best method for installing at my camp.its a do it yourselfers dream. That's all, im in no way partial to one system or another. But to throw broad assumptions regarding the topic is not telling the whole story. Me personally , I would use the hidden fastener system for my residence ,but to say the exposed fastener system is ."cheap" is inaccurate.



I've been roofing for over 25 yrs and I stand by what I said 100%.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

-Axiom- said:


> I've been roofing for over 25 yrs and I stand by what I said 100%.


Congratulations and I stand by what I said 100% as well


----------



## KS up north (Jan 2, 2004)

Gee, take it easy fellas!
The O.P. is just trying to put a roof on a deer blind and a shed for pete's sake.


----------



## Oger (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok I feel dumb asking this but I burn wood and have wondered if it is more diffucult walking on a steel roof to clean my chimney.Also does it dent walking on it and what about hail?

Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

Oger said:


> Ok I feel dumb asking this but I burn wood and have wondered if it is more diffucult walking on a steel roof to clean my chimney.Also does it dent walking on it and what about hail?
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Ohub Campfire mobile app



A metal roof *can* be flat out dangerous to walk on, you will need to install a way to access the chimney for maintenance.
This is why you see a ladder mounted on some roofs.

The thing is that metal roofing is a commercial product, any metal roof that is desirable to have is very expensive, because it's a commercial product.

In the last 10 yrs or so there has been a push for metal residential roofing.
As a result a lot of cheap, crappy systems have appeared.
The homeowner doesn't know any better, they just know they are getting a metal roof & metal roofs are supposed to be good.
If an unscrupulous/unethical roofer sells exposed fastener systems for residential use the homeowner doesn't know any better.

A metal roof for a house costs *at least* 2x as much as a *very good* shingle roof, more like 3x as much.
So when somebody is selling you a metal roof that costs about the same as shingles, they are selling you worthless crap.


----------



## lurebreaker (Oct 11, 2008)

KS up north said:


> Gee, take it easy fellas!
> The O.P. is just trying to put a roof on a deer blind and a shed for pete's sake.


Take it easy about what? This is a forum for everyone to express their feelings ,knowledge and experiences. We may disagree with things,but its good to hear what other people think. Maybe go back and reread the posts, and you will see a thoughtful debate on the topic that was informative .


----------

